# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Vreća za (čiste) pelene-Tražim

## mama_jos_malo

Naime, ne znam kako ću to objasniti, ali u rodilištu su imali vreću za pelene (čiste) na zidu. Čini mi se praktična. Ja bih to kupila, ali ne znam gdje.

Izgleda kao ovo:
http://www.ikea.com/at/de/catalog/products/50054095

no uži je raspor da ne ispadaju. Ne znam šivati, pa mi samo-izrada nije rješenje.
Imamo puuno platnenih pelena i trebam mjesta u komodici, za odjeću. Vreća bi me spasila.

Gdje kupiti??

----------


## aishwarya

Fora! Nećeš vjerovati, baš mi je danas o nečem sličnom pričala prodavačica u dućanu Barbarela na jarunskom placu. Kaže, šator za pelene...Nisam imala pojma o čem priča  :Laughing:  
Valjda je to to

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Evo fotka jedne prave vreće (našla sam ih na ebay-u)


http://public.fotki.com/sretna-obite...erstacker.html


Šivalice, evo ideja za biznis  :Wink:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Je l u Barbareli ima ili ?

----------


## aishwarya

Čuj, nisu imali u dućanu, nego mi je prodavačica pričala da šiju pelene i to za držanje pelena...U svakom slučaju, mislim da možeš naručiti. ja sam pitala za pelenu, baš me zanima kakve su...

----------


## makka

ja sam vidjela te vreće kod jedne tete šivalice, kog zanima javim na pp     :Smile:

----------


## tomita

*makka* molim meni info na pp.

----------


## Olivija

Imam ja jednu  - bijela sa zekom i eno je stoji u ormaru: bila mi je o.k. za jedan set pelena, ali sada imam i za malog i za velikog pa mi je niš koristi! 
*mama_još_malo* - dam ti ju ako hoćeš!

----------


## mama_jos_malo

*Olivija* daaaa

ajmo na pp

----------

